# Early morning walk



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is the third day he has insisted we go to the field at the back of the house, I took the camcorder with me in the case, good job I did take the case as well because when I opened the camera it told me `No SD card´ I had left it in the computer from yesterday. I have a second card and battery in the case so all was well, but it was so bright I couldn´t see the camera screen and had to do a lot of guessing, then I remembered I can look through the view finder so pulled that out, couldn´t see a thing until I again remembered I have to shut the screen, then I could see.

I don´t know if you will be able to see the dozens of ducks that fly out of the ditch, before I had focused the camera the ditch was covered with them.
I am so sorry I didn't get more of the deer at the beginning, it´s so lovely to see the way they bounce as they run.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a lovely place to live Jan with all that nature on your doorstep.

What was it alerted the 1st deer - was it a deer call? Bird call?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> What a lovely place to live Jan with all that nature on your doorstep.
> 
> What was it alerted the 1st deer - was it a deer call? Bird call?


She was behind the tree I just passed, if we keep doing the same walk after a while they will get used to us passing, but for now they suddenly decide they really aught to move on. She ran to another deer further up the field and then another one joined them. It´s nothing like it was when we first came, there used to be dozens of deer, thousands of geese and cranes, dozens of buzzards and quite a few red Kites in the summer and the beautiful sleek silk Heron/Little Egrets, frogs. all these things are gradually getting less and less over the years. :frown2::crying:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was going to ask if you knew the name of the deer species, Jan, but if you did it would probably be in German  We have regular sightings of Roe deer and the non native Muntjack. We might also see the odd Red Deer if they stray out from Thetford Forest. 

Why have you got water in the ditch? Everything here is parched dry.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I was going to ask if you knew the name of the deer species, Jan, but if you did it would probably be in German  We have regular sightings of Roe deer and the non native Muntjack. We might also see the odd Red Deer if they stray out from Thetford Forest.
> 
> Why have you got water in the ditch? Everything here is parched dry.


They are Roe deer Pat, here they are called Reh (sound a bit like Ray).

The ordinary ditches are bone dry, this is controlled, fed from the river I believe.


----------

